# [APP] [4.1+] VoiceAction [FREE AND PAID]



## Th0masR0ss (Feb 20, 2014)

VoiceAction is a new way to control your phone. Simply speak your to your phone a word YOU set. It could be anything, from "toggle Bluetooth" to "run!"! You can have unlimited triggers, and you can even activate it from anywhere!

$0.99 - Play store link
Free version (limited) - Play store link


----------

